# Akala ko may nabibili dito



## MichelleLearning

This is my first post and wondering if anyone can help me. Can anybody translate these texts from a Filipino friend "ahhhh hehehehe gnun kla ku may nbibili d2 bhe ". And then this "wala bhe nag hhnap nga ko nun dito, puro 6month up" 
"oo nga bhe nag hnap dn me wla tlga pang 6 months lng tlga meron d2 stin. cute ng baby mu bhe ". Is there a texting Tagalog translator Anywhere ? 

Many thanks


----------



## DotterKat

MichelleLearning said:


> "ahhhh hehehehe gnun kla ku may nbibili d2 bhe "


(Ha, ha, ha) Bhe (a nickname), I thought  that thing is available for purchase here. (I thought that baby product that you need was available here and that I could purchase it for you).


MichelleLearning said:


> "wala bhe nag hhnap nga ko nun dito, puro 6month up"


I have been searching for one (the baby product) made for younger babies (under 6 months of age) but have been unable to do so (since all of them seem to be made for babies 6 months and older).


MichelleLearning said:


> "oo nga bhe nag hnap dn me wla tlga pang 6 months lng tlga meron d2 stin. cute ng baby mu bhe ".


Yes, I have been searching for that baby product, but there really isn't anything appropriate for your baby. The only ones available here are for babies 6 months and up. Your baby is  cute, Bhe.


MichelleLearning said:


> Is there a texting Tagalog translator Anywhere ? Many thanks


I am not aware of any such sites.


----------



## MichelleLearning

Thank you so much - 2  mode.  " "san u nbili yan bhe? ".  And. " galing australia bhe."

Whoops I meant two more- thank you again for your help.


----------



## DotterKat

MichelleLearning said:


> .... "san u nbili yan bhe? ".  And. " galing australia bhe."....



Where did you buy that Bhe?
From Australia, Bhe.


----------

